

Show HN: On Deck Is “Yo for Your Favorite Baseball Player” - callmeed
http://playondeck.com/

======
callmeed
My friend and I built this so we could watch a few of Derek Jeter's final at-
bats without having to watch entire Yankee games. We also have a friend who is
getting called up for the Twins this coming week.

Any feedback welcome (or ideas for other sports).

Direct App Store link:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/on-deck-baseball-
alerts/id91...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/on-deck-baseball-
alerts/id911024857?ls=1&mt=8)

